# Led a 220 Volt CA



## osman (May 18, 2006)

hola amigos.
esto para ustedes debe ser facil.
lo que quiero es un circuito para encender 20 leds (azules)
pero con 220V de la red.
me ayudan porfis..


----------



## fdesergio (May 20, 2006)

Hola puedes hacerlo asi;

La caida de tension en los 20 leds es : 20 x 1.5v= 30v

ahora la resistencia que colocas debes soportar o disipar el resto de voltaje

220-30=190

El valor de la resistencia para que de la corriente necesaria para los leds
Corriente para los LEDs = +- 15 mA

Resistencia :   V/I   :   190/0.015A= 12.666 ohmios un valor real 12Kohmios

ahora la potencia de la resistencia  Potencia: V x I=  190 x 0.015= 2.85 watios

yo colocaria una de 3 watios pero para estar mas seguro una de 5 watios de ceramica y 12kohmios, todo el circuito se coloca en serie ademas con un diodo rectificador, pruebalo y avisa, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

Otra forma.
10 diodos en serie
10 diodos en serie
los conectas en antiparalelo

      -----------Resistencia----condensador------+--!>!-!>!-10diodos-!>!-!>!-!>!-+
                                                                                                                                   -----!<!-!<!Diodos 10!<!-!<!-!<!-+
   220V                                                                                                      +
      --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

calculos

pues los mismos:
 la tension de los led azules me para de es de 2V ?? miralo.

miro el del ejemplo anterior y ya lo recalcularas

  Vled=1.5V*10=15V
  Vpico=220*1.41=311V aprox

 Rx= 311-15/15mA=20k

nos interesa que caiga el maximo de tension en el condensador porque no disipa calor, pero en la resistencia debe ser suficiente para limitar la corriente en el momento de la conexion.

tomaremos como valor maxio de corriente en un pico de 250mA (mira en algun datacheed de los led s cual es el maximo) tomo este valor porque seguro que aguantan.
simplifico calculos (no viene de un voltio)

R=300/250mA=75 o sea tomamos una de 100 ohms 1/2w

C=1/(2*pi*50Hz*20k)=150nF

Por tanto una resistencia de 100 ohms
un condensador de 150nF/400V


----------



## JasorPuertoRico (May 25, 2006)

Aquí tienes un diagrama para ambos tipos de voltaje. Espero te resuelva. Lo que no tengo claro es cuanto led máximos soportaría el circuito. Que aparéese aquí en este diagrama.

http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf

Si algunos de los experto me lo puede aclara. Hasta luego.


----------



## hugo escobar (Jun 3, 2006)

Hola amigos, ya recibí un circuito para la conexión de 10 led a los 220 volt, pero tengo dudas debido a que funciona, pero la resistencia que lleva es de 1 Kohm 2 W y se sobrecalienta hasta que despues de unos minutos se quema. A los led no les pasa nada, pero ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, es para un trabajo en la escuela y ya estoy muy atrasado.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 3, 2006)

hugo escobar dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, ya recibí un circuito para la conexión de 10 led a los 220 volt, pero tengo dudas debido a que funciona, pero la resistencia que lleva es de 1 Kohm 2 W y se sobrecalienta hasta que despues de unos minutos se quema. A los led no les pasa nada, pero ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme, es para un trabajo en la escuela y ya estoy muy atrasado.
> Gracias a todos.



Recuerdo que le dijeron que la comprara a 5W, cómprese esa, son grandes ya parecen estar cubiertas de yeso.

Saludos


----------



## MELVIN RENE (Jun 3, 2006)

hola,

Respecto a el circuito que te dieron estas usando una resistencia para los 10 led?
si es asi podes probar poner una resistencia de 1/2 w y el mismo omehaje por cada led o una de 5w para los 10 leds.
espero esto ayude..

Chaoooo-....


----------



## icarus (Jun 3, 2006)

Como se ve que le gusta desperdiciar dinero en resistencias de mediana potencia ademas de ocupar espacio al pepe (no lo tomen a mal va con onda )La solucion es simple ,coloca los 10 led en serie con una resistencia de 1k 1/2 watt todo esto en serie con un capacitor de poliester de 0.22 micro farad -250v.


----------



## Danus (Ago 6, 2006)

Hola a todos, despues de haber encontrado mucha información sobre como conectar varios leds ya que la mayoria de las veces solo son uno o dos, sigo como cuando empece a buscar por que por ejemplo, esta muy bueno hacerlo con una fuente en C ya que nos ahorramos las resistencias pero que pasa si se nos quema un led, por ejemplo yo quiero conectar 150 leds en 220Volts que pueden ser alterna o continua me da igual.
ási que conecto los 150 leds en serie con su correspondiente condensador y resistor, pero ¿que pasa si se quema uno de los leds? y eso sin nombrar que el conjunto de leds esta instalado a trasmano.
¿Alguno hizo pruebas de colocar los leds en vez de en serie en paralelo? claro esta que seguramente cambiaria el valor del resto de componentes, pero bueno por ahi alguien hizo la prueba.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

No entendi bien la duda pero alli te va algo haber si te sirve

La ventaja de conectar leds en serie es que todos requieren la misma corriente para funcionar y te van bajando el voltaje de la fuente, si consideras que cada led requiere 1.5V para funcionar puedes conectar hasta 146 leds en 220VCA sin problemas (con la respectiva resistencia para limitar la corriente) pero si se quema un solo componente toda la red se va a apagar

Por el contrario si los conectas en paralelo requieres ir sumando la corriente de cada led y el voltaje se queda igual, si se quema un led solo ese se apaga y asunto terminado, asi que en conclusion es mejor usar una combinacion serie / paralelo, digamos pones 10 leds en serie con su resistencia y vas añadiendo cadenas en serie en paralelo, asi si un solo led se quema solo se apagan 10 leds y ademas tienes la ventaja de reducir el voltaje y requerir menor potencia en las resistencias....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 8, 2006)

para padus y compañia.

El circuito esta basado en la revista elector
297 febrero 2004
305 octubre 2005 

!!!!! El circuito solo esta simulado pero no comprobado    !!!!!!!!

!!!!!!  Atensión circuito peligroso con tension de RED !!!! debe manipularse con cuidado y no tocar nunca ninguna pieza, ni tan siquiera los led's, NUNCA TOCAR



Como no se la cantidad de led's solo detallo como calcular y detalles necesarios para realizarlo.


Como funciona el circuito:

La tension rectificada se aplica a los led's. 
El Mosfet trabaja como un interruptor, inicialmente el mosfet se cierra y empieza a fluir corriente hasta llegar al tope Imax.
En ese  momento hay una caida de tension de 0.6V en la resistencia R1 activandose el Transistor Q2 bloqueando el mosfet.



Para calcular segun las necesidades:


La resistencia R1 junto la resistencia variable controla la corriente total de las ramas de led's

R1=0.6V/Imax   corriente maxima que circula por las dos ramas de led's
Aunque no es necesaria que R1 sea 2W, creo es mejor para darle una solidez al circuito.
P=0.6V*Imax

El zener se añade como medida de proteccion, si por lo que fuera la tension aumenta mas de lo necesario espieza a cortocircuitar de forma que se funde el fusible. Mas vale fundir el fusible que quemar todos los led's.
He puesto uno de 400mW, pero me parece que mejor que sea uno de mayor potencia de 1 0 5W
Para calcularlo debemos sumar la caida de tension de toda la rama de led's mas la caida de tension en la resistencia mas unos 2 vols o mas de seguridad.

D2=2V+9V+n_led*2V




Sirve cualquier mosfet que aguante unos 500-600V no es critico. 
El puente de diodos puede utilizarse uno de 1A/250V o con diodos tipo 1N4007

El condensador de 1nF se utiliza como bloqueador de picos, en la elektor no hay pero parece que lo tenian previsto.



!!!!  ATENCI)ON !!! la resistencia variable puede ser que de demasiada corriente el un extremo, por lo que se aconseja colocarla a tope hacia la R3 ,minima corrienteen los led's

Una vez fijado los datos podemos añadir una resistencia entre R1 y el potenciometro de un valor de 100-680 ohms segun nuestro caso fijando de esta forma la corriente maxima  de los led's .
Para ello es necesario medir con el amperimetro del tester y fijar unos valor maximaxima corriente segun el numero de ramas del circuito (ha mas ramas mas corriente).




en las primeras pruebas utilizar el truco de la bombilla en serie en la entrada del circuito.


----------



## raúl alvarez (Oct 9, 2006)

Necesito conectar aproximadamente 200 led de alto brillo en paralelo a 220 volt para realizar un semaforo para la escuela donde trabajo. He visto uno que no lleva ningún transformador para reducir la tensión. Si alguien tiene alguna idea desde ya agradezco y hasta pronto.


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 9, 2006)

pero no en paralelo, sera en serie en varias ramas o algo asi, para que entre todos se vaya dividiendo el voltaje, mira este link y haber si te sirve hacerlo con este método.


un saludo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-poder-sin-transformador-380/


----------



## VichoT (Oct 10, 2006)

Holas.raúl alvarez.Para conectar un LED a 220VAC solo debes ponerlo en serie con una resitencia limitadora.desconozco el valor de corriente uqe consumen los LED de alto brillo pero  si tu tienes este dato podras calcular la resistencia necesaria para el LED con la ñye de Ohms.

El calculo seria algo por el estilo::

1º.  La corriente que consume(corriente segura del LED) sera Iled.
2º. El voltaje que necesitas en el LED es 2V porlotanto la resistencia devera perder el resto....218V ( uso el valor rms ya que se usa con frecuencia como referencia)
3º . Divides el valor de voltaje dela resistencia por Iled.....218/Iled y tendras el valor en ohms
4º. ajustar ese valor aun valor comercial.

ahora esto es para un solo LED tendras qeu poner  cada LED con una  Resistencia particular...tb podes poner todos en paralelo con una sola resistenca para esto sumaras todas las Iled y calcularas la resistencia talcomo antes..aunque ademas por seguridda deveras calcular la potencia:

5º.  Iled(total)X218(voltaje en la resistencia). luego deveras poner una resistencia con mayor potencia que la que calculaste...

la conexion seria algo asi:

(fase)----LED----res-----(neutro)

ó bien

(fase)----LED( en paralelo todos)---res-------(neutro).

  Agradesco a tiopepe123 por la idea de como representar la conexion.

BYE!


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 4, 2006)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> la conexion seria algo asi:
> 
> (fase)----LED----res-----(neutro)


¡No! No nos olvidemos que un LED es un diodo y como tal conduce en un solo sentido, si esta en fase la diferencia de potencial entre sus bornes es 1,7v, pero en contrafase es 311v y si nos fijamos en el datasheet a los 5v(RRRV) revienta.
Es válido poner otro LED en contrafase, un diodo en contrafase o un LED bicolor.

```
(fase)---->|----[res]-----(neutro)
       \--|<--/
```
Les dejo un circuito sencillo para conectar un LED a 220vCA, se basa en la fuente sin transformador, la cúal sabemos está limitada en corriente según el capacitor C1. Aprovechando esta limitación y considerando que la caida de tensión en el LED es constante, y la corriente que consume el LED es constante; se calcula un C1 tal que proporcione menos de 20mA (330nF):


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 4, 2006)

El circuito que publicas quemaria el led,a no ser de que lo alimente una fuente de corriente constante los led necesitan de una resistencia limitadora de corriente en serie con el y la fuente de voltaje el led toma aproximadamente 2 voltios de corriente contunua mientras que el resto de va en el resistor este se calcula dividiendo el valor de la tension menos dos (voltios) entre o,o2 (amperios) el resultado sera en ohmios.
para los 200 led directos a 220 pondria 4 ramas paralelas de 50 leds en serie cada una con una resistencia de 6,8 k y un diodo rectificador con un PIV de 800 voltios por lo menos para hacer reectificacion en mefia onda ademas  de un condensador electrolitico de 470 uf pero a 200 voltios en paralelo com el conjunto de leds para filtlar el riplle de la onda rectificada,claro que lo mas seguro es poner un buen transformador y un puente de diodos para bajar la tension con uno a 110 voltios la rsistencia limitadora de voltaje podria ser de poco mas de 1 k


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 5, 2006)

Te explico:
C1 provoca una impedancia capacitiva equivalente a 14469Ω (1/(2π×50Hz×220nF))
C1 sería entonces tu resistencia limitadora de corriente.
De C1 surge la corriente constante de 14mA que mencionas.
Ahora, D1 consume absolutamente todo los 14mA, por corriente no se va a quemar.
La tensión sube lentamente gracias a C2 hasta llegar a la tensión de trabajo del LED y ahí se mantiene CONSTANTE.
C2 NUNCA alcanza a cargarse lo suficiente para alimentar por sí solo el LED ya que este último está practicamente en corto, la tensión que C2 ve es Vo del LED.
Se pueden colocar varios LEDs en serie con igual resultado, probé hasta con 3 (blancos de 3v) pero se pueden poner mas de 100 cambiando el capacitor C2 por uno de 200v o más.

Si por algún motivo D1 se quema o el circuito se abre, C2 explota al superar su tensión de trabajo, acto seguido BR1 se quema si supera su tensión de trabajo. Esto se podría evitar poniendo una resistencia en paralelo, lo cúal me dá una idea para explicar mejor el circuito que les detallo al final. Oséa para pruebas entonces BR1 400v y C2 350v así les sale barato 

La idea que les comentaba es reemplazar D1 por una resistencia tal, que consuma 14mA a X tensión. X tensión sería la de C2 para protejerlo, lo que me da:
R1=714,3Ω ≈ 680 Ω (0,14 W)
Reemplazando D1 por R1 no hay riesgo de quemar nada ¿Estás de acuerdo? Midiendo la tensión entre bornes de R1 teóricamente debería ser:
V=9,5v

Al ser R constante se demuestra que I es constante e I<36mA, por lo tanto el LED no se va a quemar por la corriente.

Polarizado en directa la diferencia de potencial entre bornes del LED es, mas o menos, 2v, el puente BR1 y C2 aseguran que no se va a quedar nunca inversamente polarizado, por lo tanto podemos asegurar que no se va a quemar por la tensión.

La potencia esta en el orden de los 10mW así que tampoco se va a quemar por temperatura.

Conclusión: NO SE QUEMA

Ahh, me olvidaba: Para protejer C2 de la apertura de D1 lo mejor es un zener y te queda igualito a la https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-poder-sin-transformador-380/


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 25, 2006)

Es lo mismo que colocarlos en serie y luego las dos series colocarlas en paralelo ejemplo:

Coloca 4 resistencias de  100 ohmios en serie te da un valor de 400 ohmios , ahora hace otra serie igual , coloca esas dos series en paralelo cual es el valor?? pues  200 ohmios, esa seria sin los PUENTES, ahora coloca 2 resistencias en paralelo de 100 ohmios te da 50 ohmios ahora hace 4 paralelos de esos y colocalos en serie te da 200 ohmios lo mismo este seria ejemplo con los puentes, esta explicacion para fines de tension, la corriente sera la misma con o sin puentes y los leds estan en contraparalelo por que funcionan con AC, espero hayan entendido, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola, es verdad lo mansionado por nilfred, yo prober algo similar, tb similar a la fuente sin transformador, lo tuve andando por serca de 1 mes pero supongo por un aumento de consumo todo murio fue mi culpa ya q el circuito tenia poco rango de variacion de corriente. Pero la base del circuito es ampliamente usada y valida, incluso fabricantes como microchips, los recomiendan para aplicaciones de poco consumo para sus pic.

Lo mas simple seria un puente de diodos, una resistencia del orden de 100, 120 o 150 ohms, en serie con 81 leds, suponiendo q tengas una continua del orden de los 310Vdc, un capacitor elect grandecito ayudaria a evitar parpadeos de los led. Asi tendrias 6 ramas en paralelo de 81 cada una 20mA cada una necesitarias un puente q soporte 120mA, 81 x 5 = 486. para los q quedan 14 leds y resist de 12k a 15k (12800ohms).

Pero en lo personal digo q te convendria comprar las lamparas ya hechas por ej aca saldria algo asi como 630 U$S el leds, pavada de lampara, y una de 100 leds comprada no llega a los 60U$S, por lo menos en los q me venden "al publico".
Esa es mi opinion.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 24, 2008)

¿No queda de lujo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 13, 2008)

Lo que sucede es que ciertos led's (los de cc) no pueden conectarse directamente a 220v pq es ca y no funcionaran. las resistencias se queman porque son de baja potencia


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 13, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo que sucede es que ciertos led's (los de cc) no pueden conectarse directamente a 220v pq es ca y no funcionaran. las resistencias se queman porque son de baja potencia



Además de que sea CA, no funciona porque tiene picos de 311V    por eso no pueden conectarse diréctamente.
Las resistencias, si se queman por ser de baja potencia, es un error de diseño o de armado. Si las cosas están bien calculadas y ponés la resistencia que se necesita no hay problemas. No es muy difícil calcular la disipación de una resistencia.

En fin, el chiste no es conectar el led directo porque todos sabemos qué pasará. Lo importante es la "fuente" para alimentarlo.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Jun 30, 2008)

Francisco Galarza que es lo que lleva adentro la botella, parece hielo... se ve super


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola, che nadie saludo al post tiene 2 años en junio los cumplio, el pibe debe haber quemado unas 10000 resistencias de 2W   , ya hay varios post con la misma tematica, el liquido de la botella puede ser agua, o algun tipo de glicerina (q es mas espesa) lo q puede ocurrir es q el reflejo d la luz del led por el fondo de la botella hace ese efecto, la otra puuede ser glicerina o parafinaliquida con algunos cristales (sumamente transparente) en su interior,q  con la luz producen ese efecto.

Por lo de los leds 10 leds en serie una resistencia de 10k y 5W, parpadean y le podes poner alterna solo q parpadean, pero tenes q hacer q le lleguen solo de 1,5 a 3,8V dependiendo si son normales o de alto brillo. 
La idea seria por ej para led azules, 3,2V por 10 son 32V (en serie) o mejor 5 x 3,2V 16V en paralelo con otros 5 x3,2V, seria 220Vac - 16V, si toman el valor rectificado (pasar por un puente de diodo) seria 311V aproximadamente, menos 32V son 279V que caerian en la resistencia, dividido por la corriente que le queremos aplicar a los diodos de 15 a 20mA, 279V/20mA, seria 13950ohm podemos poner una de 12k (serian 23mA) u otra de 15k (18.6mA)
yo pondria la de 12k pq nunca me da 311 po lo gral me da 282 a 295Vdc.
O sea puente de diodo, resistencia de 12k y 10 leds en serie. tension en led 3,2V corriente +o- 20mA.
Para los que no sepan en el puente de diodos alterna seria la entrada que tiene onditas, y la salida seria el + y el -, la resistencia no interesa en cual pata la colocan pero los diodos si la parte negativa de los diodos la parte cortada en el diodo de 5mm, va a la pata - del puente, la serie de diodos irian anodo d un led con katodo del siguiente, o sea si tienen la marca esta pata con la pata q sale del lado q no tiene marca, y asi hasta completar los 10 leds, luego conectan una d las patas dl extremo por ej la q la marca al - del puente de diodos, la otra salida a la rasistencia y la pata de la resistencia sobrante al + del puente.

Y asi completan el circuito simple con 1 puente de diodo de 1A (sobra) 1 resistencia 12k x 5W, y 10 leds azules de 5mm. 12 componentes ni plaqueta necesitan si lo hacen ordenadamente.

SAlu2 a to2.

PD: la explicacion es para las personas que no sepan nada de electronica ni tengan un tester, trate d hacerla lo mas simple posible.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 1, 2008)

JRWolf dijo:
			
		

> el liquido de la botella puede ser agua, o algun tipo de glicerina (q es mas espesa) lo q puede ocurrir es q el reflejo d la luz del led por el fondo de la botella hace ese efecto, la otra puuede ser glicerina o parafinaliquida con algunos cristales (sumamente transparente) en su interior,q  con la luz producen ese efecto.



Agua con un pedazo de nylon transparente arrugado produce el mismo efecto  (es lo que le puse en la foto)


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Agua con un pedazo de nylon transparente arrugado produce el mismo efecto  (es lo que le puse en la foto)[/quote]

Me parecia agua, te quedo bien, salu2.


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 3, 2008)

Con el fin de disminuirun poco el consumo electrico en mi hogar estoy tratando de diseñar algo una lampara de bajo consumo hecha con Leds..con 20 leds estaria perfecto..creo que el consumo total no supera los 5W pero de todos modos consumiendo 10 o 20W iluminaria mucho mas..como puedo conectar los leds para que todo esto funcione..en lo posible me gustaria usar algun circuito de control como los que usan las lamparas de bajo consumo..
El voltaje de la red electrica en mi region es de 220VCA
Ahh!..Y como ultima pregunta...cuantos leds debería utilizar para obtener una iluminacion similar a una lampara de al rededor de 25W?
Acá dejo un diagrama que meparece muy apropiado...Espero opiniones!

Desde ya muchas gracias

Un saludo!


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Ahh!..Y como ultima pregunta...cuantos leds debería utilizar para obtener una iluminacion similar a una lampara de al rededor de 25W?
> Acá dejo un diagrama que meparece muy apropiado...Espero opiniones!



Hola, el diagrama es parecido al q trate de explicar solo q yo no coloco la resistencia de 1M y el cap de 220 en paralelo, pero bueno esa es la idea.
Con respecto a cuantos leds se necesitan, mmm eso depende de q leds usas pq mas alla q sean de alto brillo tienen diferencias entre unos y otro, o sea vos le preguntas cuantas milicandelas (medida de los leds), contra los lumenes (lamparas comunes), para q tengas una idea una lampara de 100W tiene entre 1300 y 1900 lumenes, pero 1 led (dependiendo del modelo) apenas daria unos 0.1 lumenes y otros modelos llegarian a los 10 lumenes o mas (estos nunca los vi), la conversion es una formula matematica que relaciona las milicandelas con los grados de covertura de los leds o el rayo de covertura (leer información datasheet de LED). Considerando esto en 1 modelo necesitarias 13000 leds, mientras q en el otro 130, hay diferencia no?

Considerando las lamparas leds comerciales comunes, estas dicen q una lampara led de 4W es equivalente a una lampara de 30 a 50W, ahora si tomamos el consumo de un led corriente por tension comun, 20mA x 3,2V = 0,064W asiq para llegar a los 3,2W necesitamos 50 leds, esa potencia en leds solamente, pero si usamos resistencias para bajar la tension tenemos este consumo extra q se pierde siempre en calor (resistencia de potencia).
Por ejsi colocamos 50 leds de 3,2V de consumo en serie en estos caeen 160V asiq VDC (en micaso) 280Vdc -160v =120v que caeen en la resitencia por la corriente 20mA es 2,4W d consumo q se pierden en la resistencia.
Pero igual nos daria una potencia 3,2W + 2,4W = 5,6W que segun dicen serian como una lampara de 50W, 9 veces menos, si a esto sumamos q los leds tienen una vida util de 6000 a 20000 horas (dependiendo de marca modelo, yo tomaria unas 12000 como comun), nos daria unos 500 dias encendia las 24 hrs. Aparte si se quema algun led no se queman todos pq al cortar el circuito no circula corriente y se apaga, salvandoc todos los led restantes.

Bueno resumiendo con 50leds y resistencias tendriamos lampara de 5,6W equivalente a 50W, con tiempo de vida muy superior a las 10000hrs. Y en el consumo en led tendrias 49kw al año contra 438kw al año de las comunes diferencia no?

Ahora veamos los costos, como mensione en otro post aca en bahia blanca saldfria muy caro este sitema en la inversion inicial ya q cada led blanco esta 2$ x 50 100$ (+o-33U$S), se encuentran en el mercado lamparas comerciales mas economicas de 64 leds.
Pero yo eh visto lamparas de 30leds que alumbran bastante pero direccionales o sea para un escritorio, mesa de trabajo o algo asi joya, para un living mmm se kedan cortas.

Otro punto es como colocas los led si los pones en forma plana tendrias una direccional, pero si las colocas en una forma de domo ya seria otra cosa. 

Bue listo me tengo q ir sino seguia,na mentira.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 4, 2008)

JRWolf Mil pero mil gracias por tu ayuda..me re sirvio..ahora voy a ver como robo...digo como hago para comprar tantos Leds de la casa de electronica..jaja!..Me imagino la cara de tipo cuando le diga "Dame 50 Leds blancos" me va a amar cuando vea la cara de Roca ($100)

Te agregue al msn despues podemos seguir hablando un poco en "privado" 

Nos vemos!

Un saludo!


----------



## waterflame (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola, estoy armando un vestidor en forma de U y no encuentro la forma de darle buena ilumunacion. Se me ocurrió iluminar los estantes desde atras, en paneles de 10cm x 10cm con coberura acrílica o de vidrio.

Es la mejor opción ponerle leds de alto poder lumínico? estarian en el fondo cubos de 45cm de lado, cuantos leds necesito para iluminar ese espacio?

No me preocupa el consumo, si el calor que se pueda disipar y el tamaño. Me recomiendan otra lámpara?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 4, 2008)

Usa luces dicroicas iluminan mucho mas que los leds y con angulos mucho mayores...Son mas eficientes que las lamparas comunes y son mucho mas pequeñas
Otra opcion y muy comun..Usar lamparas pequeñas de bajo consumo

Un saludo!

PD:Si pudieras poner unas fotitos estaria de maravillas


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2008)

¿Cuanto ilumina un LED? ¿Cual es la relación entre una lamparita común y una de LEDs?
Bueno, para eso se toma el valor Lumens/Watt del LED que en el mejor de los casos llega a 50 Lm/W. Ahora agarrá una lámpara de bajo consumo (CFL) y fijate que dice:

PHILIPS ENERGY SAVER 15W 700lm 54Lm/W I=100mA 220-240v~50-60Hz VH3

Esta CFL se vende como reemplazo de una lamparita común de 75W, pero para simplificar digamos que una lámpara de LEDs de 15W reemplaza perfectamente a una CFL de 15W

¿Me recomiendan otra lámpara?
NO, los LEDs son lo máximo, el ahorro de energía es el mismo que con CFL y podes ahorrar aún más apagando la lámpara de LEDs cuando no la usas (la CFL se recomienda dejar encendida)


----------



## waterflame (Dic 4, 2008)

el diseño del vestidor aun esta en mi cabeza, no lo baje a papel, pero para ver un poco las dimensiones lo arme apoyando cosas, aqui la foto. en el fondo, donde estan apoyados los perfiles de aluminio tambien van estantes, menos profundos.

El problema se presenta en que al ser en forma de U y alto, me va a costar conseguir una buena iluminación. Para colmo, los fondos iban a ser blancos, pero la patrona lo quiere todo del mismo color  

Los paños de revestimiento son de solo 3mm de espesor, por eso es que pensaba en calarlos, ponerles un acrilico y apenas picar el yeso de la pared para ubicar los leds. Por eso descarte las voluminosas lámparas de bajo consumo, ademas que no van a estar mucho tiempo prendidas, solo cuando busquemos ropa.

Otra cosa que se me ocurrio, es revestir las pareses con papel aluminio de cocina, separar el mueble unos centímetros de la pared, hacer los mismos calados con acrílico, y colocar tubos fluorescentes o de bajo consumo en la parte superior, para facil remplazo en caso que se quemen, pero no estoy convencido de que este método me dela claridad suficiente.

espero comentarios, gracias!


----------



## waterflame (Dic 4, 2008)

Apreciaríauna pronta respuesta, tengo que terminarlo durante el finde largo, y debo empezar por ahi  

Saludos


----------



## dexter01 (Nov 19, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Otra forma.
> 10 diodos en serie
> 10 diodos en serie
> los conectas en antiparalelo
> ...



excelente aporte pero no entendí de donde salio los 1.41 que calcula el Vpico.


----------



## gca (Nov 20, 2009)

Salio de cuando rectificas y filtras la corriente alterna de los 220VAC.

Saludos


----------



## darkxer0x (Nov 20, 2009)

Vi un circuito en internet para alimentar leds con la tensión de red 220V (sin necesidad de rectificar). El diseño es muy sencillo. En régimen permanente, teorícamente, funciona. En régimen transitorio tambien. Lo he simulado con pspice, y todo correcto.









¿Problema? Pues basicamente que al conectar el circuito, la resistencia ha explotado (lo mas curioso es que a pesar de quedar toda negra, seguía teniendo ofreciendo practicamente la misma resistencia...).
¿A alguien se le ocurre que puede haber pasado? En principio descarto que el led o el diodo estuviera conectados mal (se habría fundido el led o diodo, no la resistencia). Y el circuito, simulandolo con pspice, funciona...
Para mas datos el circuito está montado sobre placa de tiras. Va a pasar por ahi hasta 16 mA, que eso lo soporta seguro...

Material: R -> 1k, 0.5W | C -> 220 nF, 400V, no poralizado | diodo -> 1N4001

P.D. Este circuito tampoco tiene mal pinta, aunquetendría que hacer una nueva miniplaca


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola.
Usa R=1K  5W o más

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 20, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Usa R=1K  5W o más
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



si esa es la resistencia adecuada 1k 5w


----------



## darkxer0x (Nov 20, 2009)

Gracias!
Pondre una de 5W que seguro que no se quema jeje.
Haciendo calculos me sale poco mas de 500mW (instantanea). Unos 21V de pico y unos 21mA de pico, es decir, unos 500mW. Y con el pspice me sale una potecia de hasta 497mW... ¿Habeis hecho algun calculo por medio, o simple experiencia? 

Un saludo


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 20, 2009)

Con 1W debería funcionar, pero por seguridad (y experiencia de varios ) se recomiendan 5W 
Total valen centavos las resistencias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 20, 2009)

La resistencia esta al limite de la potencia, esta disipando los 500mW en picos.

con una de 1W te quedaria perfecto.

Otra cosa, si la resistencia exploto en cuanto lo conectaste esque algo estas conectando mal, pero si se fue calentando rapido y despues se quemo entonses no hay problema y solo deberias cmbiar la capacidad de potencia de la resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## darkxer0x (Nov 21, 2009)

Hubo un chispazo considerable nada más conectar el circuito. No tanto como cuando hay un corto (no saltaron los plomos, pero hay que tener en cuenta que estaba en un club, no en una casa), pero aun asi hubo chispazo. No fue un simple calentamiento. De ahi que me extrañe que por estar al limite pase eso. A mi se me han quemado varias veces transistores, y no se produce ese chispazo (aunque es cierto que con continua y pequeña señal eso es casi imposible que pase).

Lo de conectado mal, no creo. Lo revisé, comprobé continuidad entre pistas... Pero aun asi volveré a revisarlo.
De todas formas le dire a un compañero que me haga el minicircuito impreso (lo hace con toner).


----------



## rurogar (Mar 3, 2010)

Buenas, antes de nada muchos direis que este tema ya esta, teneis razon pero por mas que he buscado y he dado muchas vueltas todos los circuitos que estan implementados estan limitados a una corriente de 20mA.

Lo que estoy buscando es un circuito que sea lo mas economico posible, no me importa el numero de leds en serie (minimo 18) unicamente que los componentes condensadores y resistencias sean los mas economicos.

Me gusta la implemetacion de doble condensador que tiene expuesta el moderador Nilfred en la siguiente direccion.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/led-220-volt-3657/#post18625

No se si es la mas segura, pero si se pudiera primar con otro tipo de circuito un poco mas la seguridad de los leds estaria, mas contento todavia.

El leds en cuestion es el siguiente:


 Max Voltage Vf:4.1V
 Forward Current:150mA
 Power Dissipation:513mW
Typ Voltage Vf:3.6V
Esta en inles pero creo que se entiende perfectamente, lo que no entiendo es el significado de "Power dissipation" es la energia que se libera al paso del led o perdida de energia??, esa es la segunda cuestion, muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 3, 2010)

Power Dissipation:513mW
Es la potencia del led, poco mas de medio Watt... Si lo que queres es un poco de seguridad usa un cargador viejo de celu, la mayoria tira 5V@300mA... con uno de esos y una resistencia ya esta. Por lo menos es mas seguro que usar un cap y una resistencia... que se pueden poner en corto


----------



## rurogar (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya pero con un cargador de celular estas limitado por la intensidad de corriente como mucho me dajaria poner 2 leds de este tipo ya que cada uno consume 150mA.

Gracias y gracias tambien al moderador por no avisar por mensaje de la ubicacion del mensaje.


----------



## willastro (Mar 29, 2010)

se puede hacer el circuito de los 20 led, pero en series de 5 ????   como quedaria asi ????  es por si se quema una serie que las otras sigan funcionando....    se puede ?


----------



## malesi (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola Osman

Te dejo tres esquemas si te sirven, imagino que si.
De todas formas los dejo para todos.

Saludos


----------



## willastro (May 16, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¡No! No nos olvidemos que un LED es un diodo y como tal conduce en un solo sentido, si esta en fase la diferencia de potencial entre sus bornes es 1,7v, pero en contrafase es 311v y si nos fijamos en el datasheet a los 5v(RRRV) revienta.
> Es válido poner otro LED en contrafase, un diodo en contrafase o un LED bicolor.
> 
> ```
> ...





e probado este tipo de conexiones y al hacerlo con un rectificador asi no es muy "pura" la linea y los led parpadean y a la larga puede hacer mal.  No se como poder hacerlo para que los led queden fijos.....


----------



## Beamspot (May 17, 2010)

Un pequeño detalle: los LED tienen diferentes tensiones de caída en directa dependiendo del color y otros factores (lote de fabricación, bin, temperatura, etc).


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 30, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Te explico:
> C1 provoca una impedancia capacitiva equivalente a 14469Ω (1/(2π×50Hz×220nF))
> C1 sería entonces tu resistencia limitadora de corriente.
> De C1 surge la corriente constante de 14mA que mencionas.
> ...


hola nilfred, viendo que tu saves mucho de esto te pido q porfavor me ayudes con un problema, quiero hacer un panel de 150 leds con entrada de 220v el problema que tengo es que no entiendo mucho sobre las formulas para calcular resistencias capacitores y ese tipo de cosas, pienso yo que si se ponen series de 50 leds y que por alguna razon no funcione una serie se puede quemar las otras dos que estan aun funcionando por aumento de voltaje?? o seguirian trabajando normal solo 50 leds a 220 como 150 a 220v, me explico??? obiamente se usa rectificador intente usando un transformador de 13,5v en un  peuqeño circuito que hice de 20 leds en 5 series de 4 leds y y funciona pero no se como hacerle para los 150 leds a 220v ayudaaaaa



			
				xaviergarvi dijo:
			
		

> hola nilfred, viendo que tu saves mucho de esto te pido q porfavor me ayudes con un problema, quiero hacer un panel de 150 leds con entrada de 220v el problema que tengo es que no entiendo mucho sobre las formulas para calcular resistencias capacitores y ese tipo de cosas, pienso yo que si se ponen series de 50 leds y que por alguna razon no funcione una serie se puede quemar las otras dos que estan aun funcionando por aumento de voltaje?? o seguirian trabajando normal solo 50 leds a 220 como 150 a 220v, me explico??? obiamente se usa rectificador intente usando un transformador de 13,5v en un  peuqeño circuito que hice de 20 leds en 5 series de 4 leds y y funciona pero no se como hacerle para los 150 leds a 220v ayudaaaaa


olvide mencionar que el transformador que use es salida a corriente alterna y los leds son blancos de 3v segun el que me los vendio gracias



willastro dijo:


> e probado este tipo de conexiones y al hacerlo con un rectificador asi no es muy "pura" la linea y los led parpadean y a la larga puede hacer mal.  No se como poder hacerlo para que los led queden fijos.....


a mi tambien me pasaba lo mismo intenta reducir el valor de los capacitores almenos en mis pruebas use un capacitor de 1000uf y parpateaban bueno vibraban si vale el termino porque no se apagaba del todo, el capacitor lo cambie po uno de 470uf y funciono sin problemas


----------



## fernandoae (May 30, 2010)

> hola nilfred, viendo que tu saves mucho de esto te pido q porfavor me ayudes con un problema, quiero hacer un panel de 150 leds


Para tal cantidad de leds lo mejor es una fuente de 24vdc CON TRANSFORMADOR.


----------



## xaviergarvi (May 30, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Para tal cantidad de leds lo mejor es una fuente de 24vdc CON TRANSFORMADOR.


los 150 leds que quiero usar deven estar conectados a 220 lo del transformador de 13,5v ac lo use como prueba para el rectificador, resistencias y con 20 leds y funciona ahora solo quiero ayuda para saver como hacer el circuito para conectar los 150 leds a 220v ac


----------



## Barzalbo (Ago 5, 2010)

hola....me pregunto si se podría hacer un circuito rectificador de onda completa asi se convierte la corriente alterna a continua y de ahi conectar los leds que uno quiera con sus respectivas resistencias ....??


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 5, 2010)

LA LAMPARA

http://www.neoteo.com/diy-lampara-de-bajo-consumo-led.neo


----------



## Barzalbo (Ago 5, 2010)

dale Nicko_2310 te pasaste ...muchas gracias


----------



## Barzalbo (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola a todos .... tengo una duda en cuanto a colocar leds a 220v ca. es que he buscado en internet pero hay muchos circuitos ( unos mas complejos que otros) y encontre este ...

http://www.neoteo.com/diy-lampara-de-bajo-consumo-led.neo

donde reciclan una ampolleta de bajo consumo y la convierten en una de leds. quisiera saber ...:
1)Si ese circuito funciona

2)Si cambio la R3 por una  de 1k ohms 5watts...podre colocar 12 leds en serie?

3)y por ultimo (perdonen mi ignorancia) si ese capacitador de 4.7 uf es polarizado o no ....y si lo es cual es el polo positivo y cual es el negativo


----------



## HADES (Ago 15, 2010)

Bueno antes que nada ! debieras poner el esquema aunque sea mano!
pero bueno:


ahora con tus dudas:

*1)¿Si ese circuito funciona?:*

Pues yo no lo he hecho pero no se le ve a _priori_ que este mal yo que vos me animo son solo led y resistencias cosas que podes sacar de la chatarra y no gastas casi nada(exceptuando por los leds brillantes)pero dale ademas algo que se diga mal no hay. 

*2)¿Si cambio la R3 por una de 1k ohms 5watts...podre colocar 12 leds en serie?*

ahora si:
cambia la R3 pero por una de 1k4 ohms 5 wattss y listo 

*3)¿y por ultimo (perdonen mi ignorancia)si ese capacitador de 4.7 uf es polarizado o no ....y si lo es cual es el polo positivo y cual es el negativo.??
*
El polo negativo es  la marca *negra* que se mira en el capacitor y la marca* blanca *es el positivo


----------



## Barzalbo (Ago 16, 2010)

Dale muchas gracias te pasaste ....tengo una utltima pregunta....
cual es el voltaje de quiebre de los diodos 1N4007??? esto lo pregunto para saber si las resistencias R1 y R2 estan bien....

ya que ise este circuito en CircuitMaker 2000 y me entrega 72.3 V que entran a los diodos ...pero no se si estos diodos soporten esa cantidad de voltaje


saludos
y gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## RAFA67 (Sep 27, 2010)

Bueno, la tercera es la vencida, estoy tratando de postear esta consulta y las primeras 2 veces ni apareció... veamos esta.

Quisiera adecuar el circuito adjunto para usar 6 led azules cuya caída esta entre los 2.8 y 3.2 V. La línea de 220 V donde se conecta puede presentar variaciones de + / - 10 %.

Las consultas son:

1) Si la tensión baja también baja la tensión entre las patas del zener?
2) Si la tensión sube entre las patas del zener la tensión no pasa de 15 V (para el 1N4744)
3) Si tomara 3 V de caída para los led podría poner 6 en serie y cambiar el zener por uno de 18 V (1N4746)?
4) Como se regula la corriente de 0.02 A que pasa por la serie?
5) Para el 1N4744 pueden ponerse 2 series de 6 led en paralelo? Ambas darían 0.04 A qeu es menor que los 0.05 A que maneja el zener.

Espero que salga esta vez.

Gracias.

Rafa


----------



## RAFA67 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola, veo que a pesar de las lecturas no hay sugerencias. Si no he transmitido correctamente el problema o debiera postearlo en otra sección, les agradecería me lo hagan saber.

Sds.

Rafae


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2010)

RAFA67 dijo:


> Hola, veo que a pesar de las lecturas no hay sugerencias. Si no he transmitido correctamente el problema o debiera postearlo en otra sección, *les agradecería me lo hagan saber.*


   Problemas de ansiedad?  20 horas es mucho esperar? 
A menos que hayan cambiado las políticas del foro y yo no me enteré, nadie está obligado a contestar.


Ya que estamos te contesto las preguntas:

 _1) Si la tensión baja también baja la tensión entre las patas del zener?
_Como bajar... va a bajar, solamente que en una proporción bastante menor.

_2) Si la tensión sube entre las patas del zener la tensión no pasa de 15 V (para el 1N4744)
_Si el zener es de 15V, es ahí donde empieza a conducir y te limita el crecimiento de tensión.

 _3) Si tomara 3 V de caída para los led podría poner 6 en serie y cambiar el zener por uno de 18 V (1N4746)?
_Dejá de molestarte por el zener y sacalo_._* En esa configuración no cumple ninguna función.*
Podés seguir poniendo la cantidad de leds que quieras. Solamente tenes que cambiar el electrolitico de 47u por uno de mayor tensión.
Si te delirás con la serie (pones 30 o mas) vas a tener que agrandar el capacitor de entrada.

_4) Como se regula la corriente de 0.02 A que pasa por la serie?_
La corriente la define el condensador de .47u 
Con 220 @50Hz  vas a tener unos 29mA

El capacitor se calcula C[uf] =  5 * Isalida[mA] / (310 - Vsalida)  ; *para 220 @ 50Hz*

_5) Para el 1N4744 pueden ponerse 2 series de 6 led en paralelo? Ambas darían 0.04 A qeu es menor que los 0.05 A que maneja el zener.
_ Pregunta sin sentido porque la corriente te la fija el C de .47u y son 29mA


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola.

Mira esto tal vez te puede dar una idea. Ver el archivo adjunto 22759

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RAFA67 (Sep 28, 2010)

Eduardo y elaficionado, gracias por las respuestas . Trataré de aplicarlas y luego posteo resultados. Saludos.

Rafa


----------



## RAFA67 (Oct 5, 2010)

Estimados, retomo una consulta que hice en el foro de dudas en general, no había visto este post que es justo del tema.
Hice el circuito adjunto con las siguientes modificaciones:

El zener lo cambié por uno de 18 V x 1 W.
El electrolítico por uno de 47 uF x 25 V
El varistor no lo puse
Todos loa led tienen caída de 3 V.
Todo lo demás igual.

Los led prenden bien, estuvo andando 2 días seguidos y la resistencia de 1/2 W ni calentó.
La tensión a la salida del zener da 18 v.
La tensión después del condensador y la resistencia de entrada da 21 V
Ahora la corriente que pasa por la serie me da 5.3 mA. 

Si así prende bien, me interesaría ver que pasa cuando circulen 15 mA o 20mA.

Me podrían decir como aumentar esta corriente?

Me resultó también muy interesante el circuito de roberto sirigu, lo voy a probar luego de hacer las cuentas para led de 20 mA.

Gracias.

Rafa


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2010)

RAFA67 dijo:


> Ahora la corriente que pasa por la serie me da 5.3 mA.
> 
> Si así prende bien, me interesaría ver que pasa cuando circulen 15 mA o 20mA.
> 
> Me podrían decir como aumentar esta corriente?


Sacá el zener y te van a circular cerca de 30mA. 
Poner uno de 18V teniendo 6 leds es una animalada.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola.

Los LEDs blanco son 3.4V y tienes 6x3.4V=20.4V.

Usa un zéner de 24V, y pones una resisrtencis en serie con los LEDs de R= (24V- 20.4V)/ 0.02A =180 ohm.
R=180 ohm, puedes camrbiar este valor, y obtener más corriente. (te sugiero 25mA ó 0.025A como máxima corriente, si no conoces las características del LED).
Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 7900

y aquí también: Ver el archivo adjunto 22759.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 6, 2010)

El zener protege el capacitor de la apertura de algún LED. Si el capacitor es de 25v un zener de 24v esta bien o saca el zener que el electrolítico no va a explotar si están bien conectados los LEDs.
24v × 30mA = 720mW ¿zener de 1W dijiste? Es correcto.
Un capacitor de 0.33µF 400V deja pasar menos de 25mA, lo cual es perfectamente seguro para tu proyecto y no necesitas la resistencia que te ofrece elaficionado; que solo aumenta la tensión y el consumo.
Si queres ir a lo seguro, un capacitor de 0.22µF 400V deja pasar menos de 14mA.

Otra solución sencilla con lo que ya tenes armado es poner 2 series de 3 LEDs en paralelo. Alguna resistencia mínima tipo 2,2Ω en cada serie para compensar diferencias de tensión entre una serie y otra.


----------



## RAFA67 (Oct 7, 2010)

Eduardo, elaficionado, Nilfred, he leído las sugerencias y acá les acerco los resultados y comentarios. Las mediciones que les acerco son aprox ya que las fuí haciendo y volcando al mismo tiempo que respondía (mal hecho ) y cuando la quise enviar...se me cortó la sesión.

Hay algo que omití mencionar pero es importatne: el zener está conectado al revés (con la rayita en el + del puente), de otra forma no funciona.

Eduardo, saqué el zener y conecté. Los led prendieron demasiado brillantes, cuando medí (en vacío) a tensión que les llegaba eran unos 40 V. aparte salía olor a quemado del electrolítico.

elaficionado: Los led que tengo los medí antes de armar el circuito y eran de 2.9 a 3.1 V de caída, por esto no puse el zener de 24, ya que con el de 18 andaría justo.

Nilfred: Puse el condensador de .22 y saqué el zener, los led tambien prendieron muy brillantes. En este caso la tensión que llegada a ellos era 50 V. 

Por ahora entiendo que: 

1) La corriente másxima que circula por el circuito la define el condensador (principalmente) luego si con un condensador de .47 me llegan 5 mA si lo bajo no me llegar{ian menos aún ????

2) Al estar conectado en forma inversa (la rayita al + del puente) el zener se comporta como un regulador y todo lo que se cnecta entre sus patas tendrá una tensión que es la que define al zener. 

Como no lo tengo tan fresco, si no les cierran los números que les paso, veo de hacer de nuevo las pruebas y les paso data exacta.

Sds.

Rafa


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2010)

RAFA67 dijo:


> Eduardo, saqué el zener y conecté. Los led prendieron demasiado brillantes, cuando medí (en vacío) a tensión que les llegaba eran unos 40 V. aparte salía olor a quemado del electrolítico.


Brillan asi porque son casi 30mA, para menos corriente se achica el condensador de .47u
Esas fuentes *no se pueden dejar en vacio* porque la tension se va a la m***da.
Si no hay posibilidad  que quede en vacío, como es el caso de alimentar estos leds, directamente no se pone el zener porque jamás trabaja. Y no tiene sentido usarlo para limitar primero la tension y despues con una R la corriente cuando la corriente *ya está llimitada por el condensador*.

Es lógico que un condensador x16V caliiente con 40V.


*Esas* fuentes capacitivas, en *ese* rango de tension se comportan como *fuentes de corriente *cuya corriente la determina el condensador de entrada y a 220V @ 50Hz te dan unos 60mA por uF  (con 1uF->60mA , con .47uF->28mA, con .33uF->20mA, con .22uF->13mA etc)

Que pasa cuando la salida de una fuente de corriente se pone en corto o trabaja con diferentes tensiones (justamente lo que pasa aca si pones 1 o 10 leds en serie) ==> Nada, circula siempre practicamente la misma corriente independientemente de la tension de salida (dentro de un rango, claro).


El circuito es muy simple, lo estás complicando inútilmente modificando una fuente de corriente para que trabaje como fuente de tensión cuando lo que hace falta es una fuente de corriente


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 7, 2010)

Esas tensiones de 40v y 50v las estas midiendo en una resistencia antes de los LEDs, es lo que te decía, esa resistencia no va. La tensión entre ánodo y cátodo de los LEDs rondaría los 20v.

Como dice Eduardo si a una tensión muy grande le pones una impedancia en serie muy grande, obtienes una tensión pequeña con una corriente limitada que se comporta como si fuera constante.

Lo muevo al tema LED a 220, esto ya se vio.
Explicación y esquema simplificado
Valores empíricos


----------



## Huxar (Oct 15, 2010)

Nilfred te hago una consulta, e sposible reemplazar el c1 por una resistencia de 14.7 k?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2010)

14.7 no es un valor comercial, por suerte.


----------



## Huxar (Oct 15, 2010)

ahaha  bueno pero, se podria reemplazar por una R?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Sí se puede, pero esa resistencia será de una potencia grande.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2010)

Una R de 15W para estar tranquilos.


----------



## Huxar (Oct 15, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas ))) muy agradecido, lo hice funcionar tal cual el diagrama y super bien , pero queria reducir espacio, probare con la R a ver que tal anda


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2010)

La R de 15W tiene 8 cm de largo × 1 cm de espesor, chequealo.


----------



## germann24n (Feb 4, 2011)

buena , yo estoy haciendo lo mismo que vos, 12 led en serie usando los planos de la web que vos publicaste, estaba a punto de hacerlo y lei tu comentario, si soportana 73v que era lo que entraban a los diodos segun tu esquma, estube averiguando por internet y el diodo ese sopora 1A 1000W,,, buenas noticiasss!!!
saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

1A y 1000W = 1000V ya me resulta raro para un diodo ya. Me parece que algo has leído mal.


----------



## michon (Feb 4, 2011)

HADES dijo:


> Bueno antes que nada ! debieras poner el esquema aunque sea mano!
> pero bueno:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 37990
> 
> ...


 *Este circuito lo hice y me salio muy bien sin lugar a modificacion en este circuito todo esta claro al menos que no lo entiendan conclusion este circuito es solo para conocedores no para principiantes si no saben no lo hagan *


----------



## germann24n (Feb 4, 2011)

sisi, lei bien, si la info es correcta, los iodos de el 1n4001 al 1n4007 soportan 1A, 1000W, 1000V, me parece raro ami tambien pero bueno, 
en este momento estoy terminando el circuito, cuandoo este listo subo un par de fotos de cuando lo iba armando
saludos


----------



## germann24n (Feb 5, 2011)

gente, les *H*ago una consulta, yo no consegui las resistencias especificadas, luego conectando algunas en serie *CO*nsegui los *QUE* que llevaba pero no los suficientes Watts, hasta que consegui las recistencias de ceramica, lo que consegui fue lo siguiente: dos de 3.9k como especificaba en el esquema, y otras dos, estas dos de 2k2 5w, mi pregunta es si conectandolas en paralelo, se dividen los k a 1k1 y sigue conservando los 5w,
saludos gente


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

germann24n dijo:


> gente, les *H*ago una consulta, yo no consegui las resistencias especificadas, luego conectando algunas en serie *CO*nsegui los *QUE* que llevaba pero no los suficientes Watts, hasta que consegui las recistencias de ceramica, lo que consegui fue lo siguiente: dos de 3.9k como especificaba en el esquema, y otras dos, estas dos de 2k2 5w, mi pregunta es si conectandolas en paralelo, se dividen los k a 1k1 y sigue conservando los 5w,
> saludos gente



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

La potencia se divide por igual si las resistencias son de igual valor.
En este caso la potencia disipada por cada resistencia será distinta.

¿ Por que emplear resistencia que disipan potencia pudiendo emplear un capacitor de poliester que *NO* lo hace y cumple el mismo cometido ?


----------



## germann24n (Feb 5, 2011)

pero al tener dos resistencias de 2k2 5W conectadas en paralelo, se tranforma a 1k1 conservando los 5 W esa era mi pregunta, 
disculpame pero no entiendo si me estas respondiendo eso, por que decis que tengo dos recistencias distintas, y son de igual valor 
gracias igualmente y mis disculpas por las faltas de ortografia


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 5, 2011)

saludos yo he modificado una lampara de 24 leds que compre que antes d*E* modificarla era de 4 pilas de 1.5v  los leds los conecte en serie y coloque un puente de diodos sin capacitor y una resistencia de 4k7 no recuerdo bien ahora otro detalle que me paso con estos leds de luz blanca es que si los conecto al*■*reves los leds se bloquean pero eso se soluciona conectandolos a una fuente de cc de 12v  en cuanto modifique las otras lamparas de leds que tengo subo unas imagenes para que las vean.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

germann24n dijo:


> pero al tener dos resistencias de 2k2 5W conectadas en paralelo, se tranforma a 1k1 conservando los 5 W esa era mi pregunta,
> disculpame pero no entiendo si me estas respondiendo eso, por que decis que tengo dos recistencias distintas, y son de igual valor .





Fogonazo dijo:


> ....La potencia se divide por igual si las resistencias son de igual valor.......


En tu comentario anterior parece decir que quieres colocar en paralelo 2 resistencias de distinto valor.

Estoy ablando de la potencia disipada.

Si colocas 2 resistencias de igual valor e igual capacidad de disipación, la *capacidad* de disipación del conjunto se duplica, se conecten en paralelo o en serie.

Esta es mi versión libre del esquema.
Tensión regulada por shunt, capacidad de hasta unos 30mA, 12.5V.

​


----------



## germann24n (Feb 5, 2011)

ok, muchas gracias, bueno, recién termine de armar el circuito y por fin anduvo.
les cuento mi experiencia,
empecé con el circuito, pero necesitaba poner 12 led, entonces baje la R3  a 1k1, como no conseguía en mi ciudad las resistencias de cerámica que soportan de 4W en adelante, con unas cuantas de carbón hice un valor aproximado, pero se me complicaba para ponerlas en tan reducido espacio, lo hice, y no anduvo, seguí buscando y encontré resistencias de cerámica, que me trajeron de bs as, lo hice nuevamente y tampoco anduvo, el voltaje que emitía era muy variable, no era para nada estable, (soy principiante en esto, no sabia por que podía pasar, tenia muchas dudas respecto a colocar resistencias en serie o paralelo, entonces me empecé a informar por Internet, y me di cuenta que estaba omitiendo muchas especificaciones técnicas, como polaridad de diodos, ya que no tenia idea de los símbolos, y como les comente, información sobre que cambios producía en una resistencia conectarlas paralelo o en serie), 
la cuestión es que arregle ese tema de polaridad y prendió!! 
ya estaba cansado de decepciones, llegaba de la casa de electrónica con los nuevos componentes , y no andaba, iba otra ves al otro dia, volvía ilusionado, y tampoco andaba,  siempre un tremendo lio de resistencias en serie y paralelo pensaba y pensaba posibilidades, se me ocurrian razones muy acertadas, pero no andaba: cry:, pero bueno, de esto se trata. es mi segundo circuito y espero seguir por mas, después saco algunas fotos y subo, gracias gentee!!!


----------



## dj pixel (Jul 14, 2011)

germann24n dijo:


> ok, muchas gracias, bueno, recién termine de armar el circuito y por fin anduvo.
> les cuento mi experiencia,
> empecé con el circuito, pero necesitaba poner 12 led, entonces baje la R3  a 1k1, como no conseguía en mi ciudad las resistencias de cerámica que soportan de 4W en adelante, con unas cuantas de carbón hice un valor aproximado, pero se me complicaba para ponerlas en tan reducido espacio, lo hice, y no anduvo, seguí buscando y encontré resistencias de cerámica, que me trajeron de bs as, lo hice nuevamente y tampoco anduvo, el voltaje que emitía era muy variable, no era para nada estable, (soy principiante en esto, no sabia por que podía pasar, tenia muchas dudas respecto a colocar resistencias en serie o paralelo, entonces me empecé a informar por Internet, y me di cuenta que estaba omitiendo muchas especificaciones técnicas, como polaridad de diodos, ya que no tenia idea de los símbolos, y como les comente, información sobre que cambios producía en una resistencia conectarlas paralelo o en serie),
> la cuestión es que arregle ese tema de polaridad y prendió!!
> ya estaba cansado de decepciones, llegaba de la casa de electrónica con los nuevos componentes , y no andaba, iba otra ves al otro dia, volvía ilusionado, y tampoco andaba,  siempre un tremendo lio de resistencias en serie y paralelo pensaba y pensaba posibilidades, se me ocurrian razones muy acertadas, pero no andaba: cry:, pero bueno, de esto se trata. es mi segundo circuito y espero seguir por mas, después saco algunas fotos y subo, gracias gentee!!!



hola una consulta.. de los que aparecen en esta pagina cual armaste y los led tienen alguna descripcion en especifico?, potencia voltage etc 

muchas graacias de ante mano 

saludos


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola, les dejo mi videito para que comenten.






Saludos desde CHILE!!!


----------



## juan moscoso (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola a todos…
He venido siguiendo el tema desde el inicio y me pareció muy bueno, tengo una pregunta y es que hasta ahora los led`s usados son pequeños ò de muy baja potencia, pero podemos usar Led de potencia con este tipo de fuente???
El led seria de 1watt, blanco frio
Este funciona a 3.3v y 300mA, según lo que he visto el C1 seria de:
Xc=Zc= 1/(2pi*60Hz*6,94uf)=382,22Ohm
Y como V/R=I
115VAC/382,22=I=300,88mA ; que es lo que necesitan los led.
Supongamos coloco una serie de 12led de 1 Watt
Entonces 12*3,3v=39,6v ; que es el voltaje min para los led.
Según lo visto usaría un zener como regulador no se los valores comerciales pero suponiendo uno de Vz=40 me serviría, si no existiera, usaría uno un poco más grande digamos Vz=43 y los 3,4v que me sobran los tumbo con una resistencia……

Les estaré muy agradecido si me pueden ayudar, no sé si lo que acabo de escribir más arriba este bien…desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 8, 2011)

No se puede, compralo hecho nomas. Edit: Made in China


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 30, 2011)

Miren, como tengo un buen laboratorio electrónico, nunca hago cálculos complicados para los leds.
Experimento y listo. Los leds tienen tensiones que varían mucho hasta en una misma partida.
En un conjunto de 100 leds he encontrado por ejemplo leds de 3,7v y leds de 2,7v.
Les paso un circuito que uso a menudo y en este caso para una lámpara de noche. El caso es que compré para mis nietos unas lámparas chinas que tiene un tubito fluorescente de unos 4 w, que a la semana se queman. Vienen con su toma y llave para 220v. 
Les saqué el tubo y usé un condensador que traen de .47 uF por 400v. Le puse una R de 680 y 2 W en serie con dos hileras de tres leds, cada hilera en contrafase de la otra. ( el circuito lo explica todo).
Cada hilera usa medio ciclo, una el positivo y la otra el negativo. Así no uso rectificador ni filtros ni otra cosa. Por este circuito pasan 17 ma de alterna y calienta muy poco. Claro que los leds, a simple vista, dan la mitad de la luz que deberían dar, pero a mi para el uso que le doy me basta. Habría que agrandar el condensador para que pase mas corriente, pero en el recipiente que tiene la lámpara no cabe uno mas grande.
Yo opino que este aficionado que necesita tantos leds, use este circuito, ponga tiras de unos 25 leds, la resistencia de 680 ohms en serie con cada conjunto de dos tiras y vaya probando con condensadores en serie, cada vez mas grandes, hasta tener el consumo deseado. Luego esas series las conecta en paralelo.
Eso es lo que yo haría, sin cálculos ni nada. A la vieja escuela (como yo), experimentando. Los jóvenes de ahora quieren todo resuelto y creen que solo con cálculos solucionan todo. Si es necesario hace series de menos leds.
Ah, la R de 680 tiene como función principal evitar el golpe de carga del capacitor. No la cambien. Si se saca, al encender el equipo el golpe de carga quema los leds.
Y estos leds no parpadean para nada. Como es de 50 ciclos, el ojo por arriba de 24, ve luz continua ( en eso se basa el cinematógrafo).
Chau, suerte y usen este circuito.


----------



## thebestplanet (Nov 3, 2012)

Hola, estoy montando una lámpara led, y necesitaría un disipador tal que este o parecido, he visitado la página de farnell, y los que traen, no son de mi gusto!!!!

Si alguién conoce alguna página donde los vendan, se lo agradecería!!! 












gracias...


----------



## malesi (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.shoptronica.com/1-home

Saludos


----------



## thebestplanet (Nov 4, 2012)

malesi dijo:


> http://www.shoptronica.com/1-home
> 
> Saludos



Hola amigo... está página ya la he visitado mucho, pero no hay el disipador que quiero, con esta forma para meterle una cúpula...

Yo he encontrado este sitio web, LED Heatsink | Metalworking machines | Machinery | Others | Hardware & Tools | CENS.com pero no sé como funciona... parece ser que te pones en contacto con la empresa... o algo así!!!

Alguién sabe como va esto...

muchas gracias por la respuesta

Algo he encontrado.... cuando me llegue os comento que tal!!!

Recommendations For You - DealeXtreme

Un saludo


----------



## Zps (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola gente!

Tengo que poner luz bajo una alacena y se me ocurre hacer algo con led SMD.
Mi duda es como hacer la fuente para alimentarlos porque si los pongo en serie a los 3 diodos del encapsulado consume 20mA pero tengo una caida de 9,6 V y si los pongo en paralelo consumen 60 mA y caen 3.2 V.
Encontre el ejemplo de fuente que adjunto que utiliza un integrado HA22004PB que trabaja a 220 V y entrega 20 mA ajustando la tensión a lo que le conectes. Pero yo soy de argentina y cuando lo fui a comprar me dijeron que no viene, que es viejo, que se yo que más.
Alguien sabe de algún integrado que haga lo mismo o me puede recomendar algo para alimentar los leds. La idea era hacer una placa redonda y poner 10 diodos y envutirlo en la madera poniendo la fuente aparte, pero me esta trabando lo de la fuente.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 86419​
¿ Que se supone que sea esto ?, no se ve nada.


----------



## Zps (Ene 11, 2013)

Si la foto de la pagina es bastante mala. Éste es el link : http://www.fll-electronics.com/tag/ha22004pb/

El circuito de la datasheet es el que adjunto. Esa es la data : http://www.fll-electronics.com/Documentos/Datasheets/Fuentes de corriente/HA220XXPB.pdf


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2013)

es un ci chino , pinta que  debe mandar pulsos, no como fuente switch por que no veo L  .....
y conseguiste ese chip ??? donde ?? a cuanto ??

ah.. ya te lei mas arriba que no lo conseguis.
por que no miras aca en el foro , creo que han hecho con fuente a capacitor, es mas estandard, clasico y facil de conseguir todo .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2013)

Zps dijo:


> Si la foto de la pagina es bastante mala.
> Este es el link
> 
> http://www.fll-electronics.com/tag/ha22004pb/
> ...



Poner un poco de "Onda" al hacer tu consulta no vendría nada mal, ¿ Por que si el interesado eres tu nosotros debemos buscar *"Toda"* la información ?


​


----------



## Zps (Ene 11, 2013)

Bueno, perdón!
Pensé que era mas fácil verlo desde un link que esperar a que se baje un archivo que después si no lo quieres tienes que borrarlo para no ocupar espacio en disco. Pido perdón, lo hice así corto para hacerlo rápido para todos no para demorarlos.

Gracias por su interés en ayudar y disculpas por mi mala forma sin intensión.





fernandob dijo:


> es un ci chino , pinta que  debe mandar pulsos, no como fuente switch por que no veo L  .....
> y conseguiste ese chip ??? donde ?? a cuanto ??
> 
> ah.. ya te lei mas arriba que no lo conseguis.
> por que no miras aca en el foro , creo que han hecho con fuente a capacitor, es mas estandard, clasico y facil de conseguir todo .



Gracias fernandob,
Si eso es lo que quería encontrar algo más fácil de encontrar je!
Esa era fácil de hacer pero siempre hay otras limitaciones. jeje!

Como me convendrá poner los diodos, en serie o paralelo? porque eso me cambiará la corriente y la tensión a utilizar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2013)

Si colocas LED´s en paralelo estás engañando al IC con grandes posibilidades de que altere la corriente de salida en menos y tus LED iluminen poco, así que colocar los LED en serie es *"Excluyente"*

En el Foro existen temas sobre el diseño de fuentes sin transformador y sin componentes "Raros", con un par de capacitores, diodos y resistencias, incluyendo este mismo tema, que te darán el mismo resultado


----------



## Zps (Ene 11, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si colocas LED´s en paralelo estás engañando al IC con grandes posibilidades de que altere la corriente de salida en menos y tus LED iluminen poco, así que colocar los LED en serie es *"Excluyente"*
> 
> En el Foro existen temas sobre el diseño de fuentes sin transformador y sin componentes "Raros", con un par de capacitores, diodos y resistencias, incluyendo este mismo tema, que te darán el mismo resultado



Si vi este tema por eso comente acá!
Tendría que hacer una fuente de 96V 20mA para poner todos los diodos en serie no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2013)

Zps dijo:


> Si vi este tema por eso comente acá!
> Tendría que hacer una fuente de 96V 20mA para poner todos los diodos en serie no?



Antes de diseñar o hacer, yo mediría la caída de tensión de un LED para asegurarme que tensión necesito.


----------



## Zps (Ene 11, 2013)

Oka.
Yo no lo probé todavía, me guío por lo que dice la datasheet y dice 3.2V y 60mA de consumo pero no se si es en serie o en paralelo. Entonces si coloco los 3 diodos del encapsulado en serie son 9.6 por diez diodos que quiero poner son 96V.

Te dejo la data por si la queres ver.
Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2013)

3 en serie por 10 ........... 30 ............ te conviene ??

hacer impreso  y pitos y flautas.
veo hoy dia que te venden las tiras de leds listas y no me extrañaria que hasta mas baratas que comprar leds de a uno  y no me extrañaria tampoco que tenga la tira ya  su electronica para manejar los leds.

navega un poco por el foro , no te vas a ahogar  es poco profundo y todos hacen pie .

incluso hay un truco:
No te registres, y deja que se llene la pagina de publicidad , podes encontrar ahi tambien algun comercio util.


----------



## Zps (Ene 11, 2013)

Si eso era más fácil pero yo quería hacer algo yo para poderlo e*MB*utir!jeje
Las tiras q*UE* vi no traen nada d*ES*p*U*s hay q*UE* ponerles la fuente.

No ahogarme queridos que no,je,algo voy a hacer!
gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 12, 2013)

Poné un condensador de .47, un puente rectificador y a la salida de continua una R de 680, 2 W. Luego los leds todos en serie. Es lo mas fácil y sin ningún integrado y anda porque lo uso a diario.. Por las dudas poné una R mas grande y andá midiendo los 20 mA que necesitás y varias la R en consecuencia. Tambien podés variar el condensador.


----------



## Zps (Ene 13, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Poné un condensador de .47, un puente rectificador y a la salida de continua una R de 680, 2 W. Luego los leds todos en serie. Es lo mas fácil y sin ningún integrado y anda porque lo uso a diario.. Por las dudas poné una R mas grande y andá midiendo los 20 mA que necesitás y varias la R en consecuencia. Tambien podés variar el condensador.



Gracias aquileslor!!!
Voy a probar!


----------



## Pepitopancho (Feb 10, 2013)

Gente como les va? Estoy queriendo hacer lo mismo que Zps pero no encuentro el circuito ni nada terminado que funcione (no entiendo nada y leyendo tanto de aca para alla mucho no me sirve tampoco) Necesito colocar 20 o 40 leds mejor, debajo de la alacena para iluminar la mesada y quisiera conectarlos a 220... aun mejor si le puedo poner un potenciometro (calculo que con eso le controlo la luminosidad) y claro una tecla para prender y apagar...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahi te adjunto un pdf sobre como calcular fuentes sin transformador, resistivas y capacitivas...


----------

